# EXONERATED! One mans 11 day quest to return to the platform



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

#neverstopfightingforwhatyoubelievein


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Welcome back.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Yes!!!! &#129392;&#129392;&#129392;&#129392;&#129392;
@WNYuber so happy. A slap in the face to the haters muhahaha

@Cold Fusion our buddies back ❤


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Yes!!!! &#129392;&#129392;&#129392;&#129392;&#129392;
> @Cold Fusion our buddies back ❤


It feels soooo good! ty Miss Kang! &#129303;


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Yes!!!! &#129392;&#129392;&#129392;&#129392;&#129392;
> @Cold Fusion our buddies back ❤


Did he ever leave? &#128512;


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Ever wonder if somewhere behind the scenes, someone in uber saw your thread on the uber meetup, and pulled some strings to reactivate? &#129300;


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Did he ever leave? &#128512;


I actually wrote if off at one point yesterday when it looked hopeless, I felt I was on deathrow of Uber
but then, "take a selfie" gave me hope and SHAZAAM the text came in!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

doyousensehumor said:


> Ever wonder if somewhere behind the sceens, someone in uber saw your thread on the uber meetup, and pulled some strings to reactivate? &#129300;


Or do they do a coin toss? I wonder if they just put a bunch of names in a raffle drum and pull out a name of who they want to try to deactivate today.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

I drove this morning it felt soooooo good after being on the wagon. The Pax were nice and the tips flowed!








#youdontappreciatewhatyouhavetillitsgone


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

WNYuber said:


> I drove this morning it felt soooooo good after being on the wagon. The Pax were nice and the tips flowed!
> View attachment 388635
> 
> #youdontappreciatewhatyouhavetillitsgone


Great!

#nowrelax


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Today I gave every Pax a Uber stress ball and a candy cane


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

WNYuber said:


> Today I gave every Pax a Uber stress ball and a candy cane
> View attachment 388640


Now I know you're a shill. I don't have any balls, literally and figuratively.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

WNYuber said:


> Today I gave every Pax a Uber stress ball and a candy cane
> View attachment 388640


Perhaps this is the real reason you were reactivated because you are an ANT &#128028;:rollseyes:

Just kidding! :biggrin: glad you were reactivated


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Apologies from the skeptics are due.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Now I know you're a shill. I don't have any balls.


lol, I got so many of those balls at our local Uber holiday party.....and an Ice scraper but I'm not giving that away!
#judgenomanbyhisballs
#notashill


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

I wouldn't get too comfortable.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> Apologies from the skeptics are due.


You beat me to it. Alot of the resident UP "intellectuals" seemed convinced "there was more to the story".


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

mch said:


> You beat me to it. Alot of the resident UP "intellectuals" seemed convinced "there was more to the story".


There was no more to the story, the Pax was a liar and a scammer. It was very hurtful reading all the comments that said "there's more to the story" & "The OP is lying/hiding something". I knew who had my back on this board, if it was pre-trial and I was a lawyer....I would of weeded all those negative nellies right off the jury! 
Towards the end I was completely relentless on the avenue I took to get Uber priority support to call me. It truly became a quest.
#noinnocentmanhasanythingtofear


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

WNYuber said:


> I drove this morning it felt soooooo good after being on the wagon. The Pax were nice and the tips flowed!
> View attachment 388635
> 
> #youdontappreciatewhatyouhavetillitsgone


You are a very sick individual &#128541;


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

WNYuber said:


> There was no more to the story, the Pax was a liar and a scammer. It was very hurtful reading all the comments that said "there's more to the story" & "The OP is lying/hiding something". I knew who had my back on this board, if it was pre-trial and I was a lawyer....I would of weeded all those negative nellies right off the jury!
> Towards the end I was completely relentless on the avenue I took to get Uber priority support to call me. It truly became a quest.
> #noinnocentmanhasanythingtofear


Id call them idiots, but negative nellies works too.

Glad it worked out for you sir. Next time, dont do this w pax&#128514;


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Invisible said:


> I don't have any balls, literally and figuratively.


 I think you do, figuratively.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Congrats !!!!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Let's call them out one by one. Shame them! Shame them all!
Just kidding &#128513;

Reactivation was the best come back.

Although side note if it was someone different I might have questioned it &#129335;‍♀. But @WNYuber is a super genuine person. I can sense that even through a computer screen. 


mch said:


> negative nellies


I like Sour Sally's.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Damn I may have to put this bloke on ignore too.

His Richard Markham is hanging out.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> I like Sour Sally's.


 "Nattering nabobs of negativism." To quote Spiro T. Agnew.

Most of you are too young to remember this.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> View attachment 388626
> 
> #neverstopfightingforwhatyoubelievein


Thank god they reactivated you so i dont have to listen to drone on about it anymore , haha


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

WNYuber said:


> View attachment 388626
> 
> #neverstopfightingforwhatyoubelievein


Longer then it should have but I told ya

&#129305;&#129305;&#129305;&#128077; good stuff



WNYuber said:


> View attachment 388626
> 
> #neverstopfightingforwhatyoubelievein


*Why Were You Deactivated ?*


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Longer then it should have but I told ya
> 
> &#129305;&#129305;&#129305;&#128077; good stuff
> 
> ...


All they told me was a pocket knife, which is absurd. Also, dash cam was useless due to the fact it didn't show the lower half of my body or interior. I offered it and support said no. Pax will say ANYTHING for a free $10 ride, even if it means costing somebody their reputation or livelihood. 
#everydriverisonerideawayfromdeactivation


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> *Why Were You Deactivated ?*


He was too nice.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Glad to hear you are reinstated. Congrats!!!


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Glad you're back but I was one of the people that thought there was more to the story &#128520;

How was I to know Uber would deactivate you for something as stupid as "supposedly a knife". Sorry but I'm UP's impish little devil I'm suppose to be bad sometimes &#129335;‍♂


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

5☆OG said:


> Thank god they reactivated you so i dont have to listen to drone on about it anymore , haha





TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Sorry but I'm UP's impish little devil I'm suppose to be bad sometimes &#129335;‍♂


As @WNYuber spokeswoman. We accept your apologies. &#128512;


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

Welcome back. That first taste after a long break is so sweet....almost like the first time.....


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Clint Torres said:


> Welcome back. That first taste after a long break is so sweet....almost like the first time.....


First time? Taking a dump after a fat line? Lol


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Glad you're back. It goes to show you how fragile our relationship with Uber/Lyft is. They take the words of scammers over the drivers who did thousands of rides.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

WNYuber said:


> an Ice scraper but I'm not giving that away!


If you live near Buffalo, you need those things. As a young man, I drove a truck in Canada for a bonded customs carrier. My usual route was Montréal-Toronto-Fort Erie-Buffalo then back. I passed through Buffalo more than a few times in winter.

Welcome back from the dead.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Too bad you can’t take the passenger to civil court for loss of wages due to the false accusation......

Wait.

#youcan


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Too bad you can't take the passenger to civil court for loss of wages due to the false accusation......
> 
> Wait.
> 
> #youcan


I should!
#butiwont


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

WNYuber said:


> I should!
> #butiwont


Why not?

#howisthepaxsupposetolearn ??


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Why not?
> 
> #howisthepaxsupposetolearn ??


You cant get blood from a stone
#nothingtogain
#onceascammeralwaysascammer
#theyneverlearn


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> You cant get blood from a stone
> #nothingtogain
> #onceascammeralwaysascammer
> #theyneverlearn


Karma will get them. You can focus on the positive things to come!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

WNYuber said:


> You cant get blood from a stone
> #nothingtogain
> #onceascammeralwaysascammer
> #theyneverlearn


Well if pple keep letting paxhole get away with the crap the paxhole will think they're special and above it and do it all over again.

but it's up to you.

If it was me I woulda Since it interferes with my business.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Karma will get them. You can focus on the positive things to come!


This is the exact reason why Uber shouldn't put our full names on their receipt. They already have our pictures and our license plates. If these thugs wanna take any type of revenge in retaliation, then the driver is doomed. They have nothing to lose. They get 30 days in the pokey if we take them to civil court, then they get out and we get murdered.
#ourbestrevengeislivingwell



Mkang14 said:


> Karma will get them. You can focus on the positive things to come!


I couldn't help but notice your rocking the bun in your new avatar!
#keepingittight
#keepingitfresh
#abitoftude


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

mch said:


> Id call them idiots, but negative nellies works too.
> 
> Glad it worked out for you sir. Next time, dont do this w pax&#128514;


Haha, I stayed up and watched that last night.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> This is the exact reason why Uber shouldn't put our full names on their receipt. They already have our pictures and our license plates. If these thugs wanna take any type of revenge in retaliation, then the driver is doomed. They have nothing to lose. They get 30 days in the pokey if we take them to civil court, then they get out and we get murdered.
> #ourbestrevengeislivingwell


No need to put ourselves through stress. We should strive to be happy &#128513;. Like my selfies &#129322;

I'm happy your ordeal is over and now we need more threads from you!



WNYuber said:


> This is the exact reason why Uber shouldn't put our full names on their receipt. They already have our pictures and our license plates. If these thugs wanna take any type of revenge in retaliation, then the driver is doomed. They have nothing to lose. They get 30 days in the pokey if we take them to civil court, then they get out and we get murdered.
> #ourbestrevengeislivingwell
> 
> 
> ...


I hate the bun lol but its the easiest for work.

Here's some selfie prep gif! I crack myself up with this shit &#128514;

#SelfieIsLife
#ImSoExtra


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

WNYuber said:


> All they told me was a pocket knife, which is absurd.


Absurd indeed.
I would have replied to Rohit, _"Yeah, there was a knife.....
I removed it from my spine after you stuck it there, ya backstabbers!"_


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> You cant get blood from a stone
> #nothingtogain
> #onceascammeralwaysascammer
> #theyneverlearn


Most of my clients have assets and good paying jobs. They would never do this to me because they know I would sue the BIG F out of them.

I am a Litigious M Fer


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Amos69 said:


> Most of my clients have assets and good paying jobs. They would never do this to me because they know I would sue the BIG F out of them.
> 
> I am a Litigious M Fer


#lul


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

WNYuber said:


> Today I gave every Pax a Uber stress ball and a candy cane
> View attachment 388640


Only fitting since Uber had you by the balls.....


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> lol, I got so many of those balls at our local Uber holiday party.....and an Ice scraper but I'm not giving that away!
> #judg
> View attachment 388643


Ice scraper? What's that?


TXUbering said:


> Only fitting since Uber had you by the balls.....


We don't get no stress balls in San Diego.

Where are our stress balls?

Uber never gives away enough of anything to share here. French bread sliced thin with fake cheese, sure. Stressballs? Not a chance.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

WNYuber said:


> View attachment 388626
> 
> #neverstopfightingforwhatyoubelievein


CONGRATULATIONS !

JUST 2 WEEKS OF LOST WAGES LATER . . . .


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

You need a buffer to survive Uber. They will shut you down for 2 weeks for random crap.

I submitted my yearly inspection. It was approved and posted online. Two days later I was suspended for inspection documents. It seems every action receives a nonsensical response from Manila that suspends you for days.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

Congrats to you!....wonder if I am next up for this bs....


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

WNYuber said:


> View attachment 388626
> 
> #neverstopfightingforwhatyoubelievein


So the assault accusation by the female pax did not stick ?&#128512;


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Yes!!!! &#129392;&#129392;&#129392;&#129392;&#129392;
> @WNYuber so happy. A slap in the face to the haters muhahaha
> 
> @Cold Fusion our buddies back ❤
> View attachment 388628


I don't hate anyone but I do find his current claim highly suspicious since he posted in this thread previously.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/unfair-ratings-from-riders.356486/*Well-Known Member*
Oct 12, 2019

I got deactivated early in my driving career and the #1 answer is....... GET A DASH CAM!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Here's some selfie prep gif! I crack myself up with this shit
> View attachment 388872


I don't see any crack. &#129488;


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

goneubering said:


> I don't hate anyone but I do find his current claim highly suspicious since he posted in this thread previously.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/unfair-ratings-from-riders.356486/*Well-Known Member*
> Oct 12, 2019
> ...


Twice reactivated. That says something. It's so much easier for Uber to just deactivate a driver if there was any sort of real danger to pax.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Twice reactivated. That says something. It's so much easier for Uber to just deactivate a driver if there was any sort of real danger to pax.


His story makes no logical sense to me so I checked his old posts. I see some posters with these amazing stories forget what they posted a few months ago.

On the other hand he's probably the most exciting poster since SadUber so he's got that going for him.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

goneubering said:


> His story makes no logical sense to me so I checked his old posts. I see some posters with these amazing stories forget what they posted a few months ago.
> 
> On the other hand he's probably the most exciting poster since SadUber so he's got that going for him. :wink:


I think it makes sense. I didn't see any flags &#129335;‍♀.

Remember you asked me before if the story about my ex coworker was true. That was a true story. So i think you may be a little too much of a skeptic.

I don't mean this in a rude way. I can see why it's easy to question everything we read here. But sometimes we can over think it.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> I think it makes sense. I didn't see any flags &#129335;‍♀.
> 
> Remember you asked me before if the story about my ex coworker was true. That was a true story. So i think you may be a little too much of a skeptic.
> 
> I don't mean this in a rude way. I can see why it's easy to question everything we read here. But sometimes we can over think it.


That's true. I'm a skeptic because of a few UP posters with lots of socks. I was joking with you in the other thread but in this case I don't buy his story.

P.S. You're not rude at all. I wish this story could be true. I'll explain more later.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I think it makes sense. I didn't see any flags &#129335;‍♀.
> 
> Remember you asked me before if the story about my ex coworker was true. That was a true story. So i think you may be a little too much of a skeptic.
> 
> I don't mean this in a rude way. I can see why it's easy to question everything we read here. But sometimes we can over think it.


Why would anyone carry on about something like that if it wasnt true. If thats the case ,thats pathetic. I believe it , anything is possible with this bs company


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

5☆OG said:


> Why would anyone carry on about something like that if it wasnt true. If thats the case ,thats pathetic. I believe it , anything is possible with this bs company


You must be new here.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I'm glad it worked out for you OP. I am not a fan of the #endlesshashtagsfornoreason thing, but you do you I guess. Good luck this time around.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

goneubering said:


> His story makes no logical sense to me so I checked his old posts. I see some posters with these amazing stories forget what they posted a few months ago.
> 
> On the other hand he's probably the most exciting poster since SadUber so he's got that going for him. :wink:


The first time I was taken offline for 4 hours and didn't fully understand what the term "Deactivation" truly meant. Maybe I was just shelved or sidelined. This past deal was a full blown colossal shit show of an experience that I don't wish upon anybody, except u @goneubering 
#dontreadmypastposts
#whyyoupunchingholesinmystory


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

WNYuber said:


> View attachment 388626
> 
> #neverstopfightingforwhatyoubelievein


That fat lady wasn't a very good time!!
It's awesome you are
back in the saddle dude
You should gut Rohit like a fish.....


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

WNYuber said:


> There was no more to the story, the Pax was a liar and a scammer. It was very hurtful reading all the comments that said "there's more to the story" & "The OP is lying/hiding something". I knew who had my back on this board, if it was pre-trial and I was a lawyer....I would of weeded all those negative nellies right off the jury!
> Towards the end I was completely relentless on the avenue I took to get Uber priority support to call me. It truly became a quest.
> #noinnocentmanhasanythingtofear











You weren't exonerated, you were reactivated. This will be held against you and on your next complaint you'll be permanently removed from the platform.

Had they viewed the dashcam footage AND it proved you innocent, you'd have been exonerated, the fact that it's a he said vs he said, you get a strike and can continue to drive.

My saying there was more to the story was based upon your post telling us you were deactivated, your cryptic posting, and the fact you told us there was more. IF you were deactivated it would have been because you admitted something or had prior similar issues.

Uber's standard operating procedure is to suspend you, then reactivate with a warning unless there is irrefutable proof you did something wrong, like a confession or pax video. In most cases is a three strike policy. They play the odds, 3 similar complaints, you're done.

I also can't imagine the investigator telling you your dashcam footage is of no help without viewing it. This is just irresponsible and sloppy investigating and I have a hard time believing she would have told you this.

I stand by my statement that there is more to this story. You never told us what the complaint was. That is more, right?

This played out just like I told you it would, almost exactly.

Anyway glad you got it squared away, having gone through this, it sucks.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> All they told me was a pocket knife, which is absurd. Also, dash cam was useless due to the fact it didn't show the lower half of my body or interior. I offered it and support said no. Pax will say ANYTHING for a free $10 ride, even if it means costing somebody their reputation or livelihood.
> #everydriverisonerideawayfromdeactivation


You know your right.

Last night I had a young man yell an berate me as I drove up too him over the phone cause he thought I was there to shuffle him I guess. He put his pin at Keegan an walked too b of a. I still took him but 2 starred him. He was a very angry negative person. I'm glad your back bro.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> View attachment 389017
> 
> You weren't exonerated, you were reactivated. This will be held against you and on your next complaint you'll be permanently removed from the platform.
> 
> ...


95% of people here don't know what EXONERATE means and didn't need to. To me it sounded like a great word after I was being accused & tried of something by a jury of the support investigating team. Anyways, is there a block feature on this site?....asking for a friend.
#somanyhatershere
#nobodybelievesanything


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

WNYuber said:


> 95% of people here don't know what EXONERATE means and didn't need to. To me it sounded like a great word after I was being accused & tried of something by a jury of the support investigating team. Anyways, is there a block feature on this site?....asking for a friend.
> #somanyhatershere
> #nobodybelievesanything


I'm willing to bet more than 5% of the members here know the definition of exonerate.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> I'm willing to bet more than 5% of the members here know the definition of exonerate.


I dont think you understand. It HAS to be 95%. Its always 95%


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I dont think you understand. It HAS to be 95%. Its always 95%


95 is my "go to" number, nobody would give a shit if i said 51% or "the majority"......when somebody says "95%" it warrants attention & gets responses(like @Boca Ratman ) and people go WHOA, that's a lot! &#128558;
#whydoihavetojustifyeverythingisayonhere


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> I also can't imagine the investigator telling you your dashcam footage is of no help without viewing it. This is just irresponsible and sloppy investigating and I have a hard time believing she would have told you this.


I thought that dash cam evidence was almost never accepted or reviewed by Uber. Many who have faced disputes
or deactivation have reported that their dash cam did them no good with Uber or Lyft, whether they were reactivated or not.

When driving, I used a dash cam exclusively for insurance and police while driving rideshare, since I knew Uber didn't care about the driver's side of the story (including irrefutable video evidence).

People have claimed that it's incredible that Uber wouldn't examine video evidence of rides but I don't believe it's incredible at all. It costs them time and money to review video and I'm not sure they care as a matter of company policy.

Having said that, use a dash cam anyway for all of the other benefits as well as being a deterrent against scammers and liars.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> I thought that dash cam evidence was almost never accepted or reviewed by Uber. Many who have faced disputes
> or deactivation have reported that their dash cam did them no good with Uber or Lyft, whether they were reactivated or not.
> 
> When driving, I used a dash cam exclusively for insurance and police while driving rideshare, since I knew Uber didn't care about the driver's side of the story (including irrefutable video evidence).
> ...


It depends upon the level of complaint. Pax says you were high or drunk they won't view it. That's an automatic 24 hour suspension and there is no real investigation.

When there is a more serious allegation like driver physically threatened pax or an attempted sexual assault they most certainly will accept and veiw dashcam footage.

In my case I was exonerated because the footage showed the pax was a liar.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/do-you-need-a-dashcam.349571/post-5375936


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> It depends upon the level of complaint. Pax says you were high or drunk they won't view it. That's an automatic 24 hour suspension and there is no real investigation.
> 
> When there is a more serious allegation like driver physically threatened pax or an attempted sexual assault they most certainly will accept and veiw dashcam footage.
> 
> ...


Perhaps you are right or maybe it's different for some cases. I haven't been deactivated or warned before but I know from dealing briefly with support that it can be like talking to a brick wall. They have very few incentives to investigate properly and very few reliable tools to do so.

I think your comments about reactivation being a first strike were spot on.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> Having said that, use a dash cam anyway for all of the other benefits as well as being a deterrent against scammers and liars.


My motives for the dashcam were not so much to save my uber gig but to incase of a legal claim. After my incident, I upgraded my cam, the day I was reactivated.

In my mind, it's not much of a leap between filing a false claim with uber for a $25 refund and filing a police report for a bigger payday.

A rape accusation would ruin your life. It would follow you everywhere. Most people would assume you're guilty of something. Even if found innocent, you'd still be screwed.

I will never drive rideshare without an interior cam, period. If my got stolen or broke I'd stop until I replaced it.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

I leave for an hour and there are another 10 posts on this thread....yawn


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> I think your comments about reactivation being a first strike were spot on.


After my incident, I was reactivated, i sent in the footage the next day.

The investigator called me back, and lst me know she watched it and that the story was fiction. We talked for about 10 minutes and I asked several questions. She told me that complaints are broken up into tiers & categories and in most cases it's a 3 strikes and your out policy. Even with an admission many complaints will warrant a warning. Only the more serious complaints are ever actually reviewed by a human. Such as mine and OPs.

Dangerous driving complaints will can you automatically deactivated. Impaired driving. Asking for off app cash rides.

.



5☆OG said:


> I leave for an hour and there are another 10 posts on this thread....yawn


Eleven, yawn


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> My motives for the dashcam were not so much to save my uber gig but to incase of a legal claim. After my incident, I upgraded my cam, the day I was reactivated.
> 
> In my mind, it's not much of a leap between filing a false claim with uber for a $25 refund and filing a police report for a bigger payday.
> 
> ...


EXACTLY, it's great piece of mind having it. I blew 200 bux on a Vantrue n2 Pro with a hard wire kit & large memory card after my first incident. I thought for sure Pax would say something or be paranoid about it. 400 rides later not 1 Pax has said 1 word about it, I guess they are just accustomed to RS with cams. Like you said, so what if Uber don't wanna view most claims, but you'll have footage if anything major ever goes down.
#howcouldyoueverdrivewithoutacam
#rollingthedice


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Heres something interesting. 1st passanger of the day was bragging about how him and his wife are swingers followed by pictures and video. Ha...beat that! (Well you know what i mean..haha) vegas baby vegas...lol


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

@WNYuber I didn't read all of your first thread. Did Uber ever tell you what you were accused of doing?


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Coachman said:


> @WNYuber I didn't read all of your first thread. Did Uber ever tell you what you were accused of doing?


All she(support) said was "did u have any kind of weapon on u, like a knife or pocket knife".....that was it.
#iusedtobeacubscoutwithaknife


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

I think it was pagan beastiality..god these guys are getting strict


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> View attachment 389017
> 
> You weren't exonerated, you were reactivated. This will be held against you and on your next complaint you'll be permanently removed from the platform.
> 
> ...


I guarantee there's more to this story.



Boca Ratman said:


> I'm willing to bet more than 5% of the members here know the definition of exonerate.


You drive a hard bargain!! Would you settle for 6%??


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

goneubering said:


> I guarantee there's more to this story.


When I joined this site I took the Oath: *I swear* by Almighty God that *I* will *tell the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth.*
One day you'll be in my shoes, and I can't wait.
#inevitable
#karma


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

WNYuber said:


> All she(support) said was "did u have any kind of weapon on u, like a knife or pocket knife".....that was it.
> #iusedtobeacubscoutwithaknife


And your answer was?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

5☆OG said:


> Heres something interesting. 1st passanger of the day was bragging about how him and his wife are swingers followed by pictures and video. Ha...beat that! (Well you know what i mean..haha) vegas baby vegas...lol


A few weeks ago I picked up a couple, I've driven them several times prior. Ive wondered before if they are swingers, I've picked them up at various house parties and they are very, touchy feely, esp her. Nice English couple, late 50s, good looking, decent shape and both very tall. He's 6'4 she's close to 6'. She gets in the back, and he goes to get in an realizes he had forgotten something inside. She's fumbling in her purse and dropped her sunglasses on the floor by her feet. So I slid the the front seat forward and reached back to grab them off the floor. When I did, she opened her legs and I got a full on veiw under her dress. No underware.

I was kind of stunned for a second and just looked up at her. She was looking at me and had an ear to ear smile. Then I heard him in his English accent, "... winking at you,?"

Now I'm not sure if I heard "is it" or "is she"

Either way, the answer was yes!


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> A few weeks ago I picked up a couple, I've driven them several times prior. Ive wondered before if they are swingers, I've picked them up at various house parties and they are very, touchy feely, esp her. Nice English couple, late 50s, good looking, decent shape and both very tall. He's 6'4 she's close to 6'. She gets in the back, and he goes to get in an realizes he had forgotten something inside. She's fumbling in her purse and dropped her sunglasses on the floor by her feet. So I slid the the front seat forward and reached back to grab them off the floor. When I did, she opened her legs and I got a full on veiw under her dress. No underware.
> 
> I was kind of stunned for a second and just looked up at her. She was looking at me and had an ear to ear smile. Then I heard him in his English accent, "... winking at you,?"
> 
> ...


In vegas they would tell the same story except when she spread her legs she had a snausage lol


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

WNYuber said:


> View attachment 388626
> 
> #neverstopfightingforwhatyoubelievein


Good job and congrats.

I've been there, done that. I've been waitlisted by Uber more than a handful of times, permanently deactivated more than once. Lyft has tried a few times, too.

Video from my dash camera is what has saved me. Plus a couple of lawyer letters, one criminal complaint, and one subpoena. Sometimes you have to fight fire with fire.

I've learned the hard way to keep records. When I have a bad experience with pax, I start taking notes, or dictating notes to my dash camera (i.e., pax names -- all of them -- addresses of pickups and drop-offs, any other details that might help with an investigation like their occupation, what they did or said, etc.). Bad actors invariably leave clues that the dash camera picks up that can be used for legal recourse. Drivers have to be proactive to protect their life, liberty, property, and sources of revenue from those who would do us harm.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

WNYuber said:


> View attachment 388626
> 
> #neverstopfightingforwhatyoubelievein


Excellent!



WNYuber said:


> There was no more to the story, the Pax was a liar and a scammer. It was very hurtful reading all the comments that said "there's more to the story" & "The OP is lying/hiding something". I knew who had my back on this board, if it was pre-trial and I was a lawyer....I would of weeded all those negative nellies right off the jury!
> Towards the end I was completely relentless on the avenue I took to get Uber priority support to call me. It truly became a quest.
> #noinnocentmanhasanythingtofear


Next...enlist help from an asset to correct the PAX and his aberant behaviors.



WNYuber said:


> There was no more to the story, the Pax was a liar and a scammer. It was very hurtful reading all the comments that said "there's more to the story" & "The OP is lying/hiding something". I knew who had my back on this board, if it was pre-trial and I was a lawyer....I would of weeded all those negative nellies right off the jury!
> Towards the end I was completely relentless on the avenue I took to get Uber priority support to call me. It truly became a quest.
> #noinnocentmanhasanythingtofear


Next...enlist help from an asset to correct the PAX and his aberant behaviors.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Remember, night time and bushes are your friends.

Never deny anyone the opportunity for a lesson.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Glad to hear things worked out for you.



WNYuber said:


> I drove this morning it felt soooooo good after being on the wagon. The Pax were nice and the tips flowed!


BTW, I don't think you had a good day back because of the pax. You had a positive mental state of mind from being exonerated and it came through in your attitude.

Try to keep that vibe as long as you can.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

What a win.

sucks for Steelers but playoffs!

fun fact bills were purchased for roughly $3bil and wires only go up to 999,999,999 so it took three wires for the current owner to buy the bills.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> I thought that dash cam evidence was almost never accepted or reviewed by Uber. Many who have faced disputes
> or deactivation have reported that their dash cam did them no good with Uber or Lyft, whether they were reactivated or not.
> 
> When driving, I used a dash cam exclusively for insurance and police while driving rideshare, since I knew Uber didn't care about the driver's side of the story (including irrefutable video evidence).
> ...


Just say you have a dash cam, even if you don't gave a dash cam 
Uber has to suspend the driver, even if it is a false accusation. That is the best way to deal with any accusation.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> I haven't been deactivated or warned before but I know from dealing briefly with support that it can be like talking to a brick wall.


Investigative support is WAY different than Rohit.
They actually converse, listen, and interact like normal people would.


Cary Grant said:


> I've been there, done that. I've been waitlisted by Uber more than a handful of times, permanently deactivated more than once. Lyft has tried a few times, too.
> 
> Video from my dash camera is what has saved me. Plus a couple of lawyer letters, one criminal complaint, and one subpoena. Sometimes you have to fight fire with fire.
> 
> I've learned the hard way to keep records. When I have a bad experience with pax, I start taking notes, or dictating notes to my dash camera


Do you save every minute of every day of your dashcam footage?
I can't see saving 2TB of dashcam footage every month.

You say you takes notes if you have a bad experience, but with a false allegation there are, often times, no bad experiences.

With my false allegation report, I told the investigator that I had no dashcam footage because too much time has passed.
(my account was put on hold *6 weeks* after the alleged incident.)
I also said I had no reason to save dashcam footage because there was no incident or red flags prompting me to save it.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Apologies from the skeptics are due.


No apologies due. Still think your guilty and uber handled it like everything else. half assed


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> No apologies due. Still think your guilty and uber handled it like everything else. half assed


You've got your users confused.

I should make up a deactivation story and then reveal it to be a hoax afterward. That would be a fun one for the community skeptics.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> You've got your users confused.
> 
> I should make up a deactivation story and then reveal it to be a hoax afterward. That would be a fun one for the community skeptics.


That is a great idea! :thumbup:


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> You've got your users confused.
> 
> I should make up a deactivation story and then reveal it to be a hoax afterward. That would be a fun one for the community skeptics.


We get a regular flood of hoax posts in the LA/OC forum. Some of them are quite entertaining but you'll need to be highly creative to come up with a new angle.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

goneubering said:


> We get a regular flood of hoax posts in the LA/OC forum. Some of them are quite entertaining but you'll need to be highly creative to come up with a new angle.


I love a good hoax.

Putting this here for someone to dig up in my post history at a later date.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

WNYuber said:


> There was no more to the story, the Pax was a liar and a scammer. It was very hurtful reading all the comments that said "there's more to the story" & "The OP is lying/hiding something".


Did you ever say what you were accused of, or what got them to call you?


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

RaleighUber said:


> Did you ever say what you were accused of, or what got them to call you?


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

WNYuber said:


> View attachment 389629


Did you have a pocket knife, or tell a pax you had a pocket knife?


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

RaleighUber said:


> Did you have a pocket knife, or tell a pax you had a pocket knife?


I drive only during the day and I don't need weapons. My guns(arms) are registered with the police department as lethal weapons. It's not the size of the dog in the fight but the size of the fight in the dog.
#howwouldaknifesaveyouifyouwereattackedfrombehind


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

WNYuber said:


> I drive only during the day and I don't need weapons.


Didn't ask if you need a weapon. I asked if you had a pocketknife or told a pax you had a pocket knife?


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

RaleighUber said:


> Didn't ask if you need a weapon. I asked if you had a pocketknife or told a pax you had a pocket knife?


Its like talking to uber support haha


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

RaleighUber said:


> Didn't ask if you need a weapon. I asked if you had a pocketknife or told a pax you had a pocket knife?


No, it was just a full blown scammer and he made that up. Support also asked me if i had "anything that looked like a knife in my vehicle". Me & Pax didn't have knife chitchat of any sort. I am by no means a aichmomania <----look that word up. I'm here to inform u, entertain u, and educate u.
#thisthreadisgettingstale


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

5☆OG said:


> Its like talking to uber support haha


lol

True story!! Which is precisely why I said there's more to this story.



WNYuber said:


> No, it was just a full blown scammer and he made that up. Support also asked me if i had "anything that looked like a knife in my vehicle". Me & Pax didn't have knife chitchat of any sort. I am by no means a aichmomania <----look that word up. I'm here to inform u, entertain u, and educate u.
> #thisthreadisgettingstale


You're somewhat entertaining but you're also evasive when it comes to details.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

goneubering said:


> lol
> 
> True story!! Which is precisely why I said there's more to this story.


Who cares what u think, I'm the OP and take everything u read with a grain of salt.


goneubering said:


> lol
> 
> True story!! Which is precisely why I said there's more to this story.
> 
> ...


*I tell the truth, the whole truth, and NOTHING BUT THE TRUTH......SO HELP ME GOD
#skeptics*


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

WNYuber said:


> take everything u read with a grain of salt.


or a large spoonful.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

goneubering said:


> or a large spoonful. :wink:


I wish I could delete this thread, it's stale and I'm tired of the 3rd degree from you and Fatboy. I tell a beautiful story, complete with screenshots & details.....and people wanna pick holes in it. I'd hate to have u guys on a jury, u dont believe anything or anybody. So u dont think scammers exist? If somebody was accused of something they must have played some type of role in it? 
Karma is coming for u, always remember your *ONE RIDE AWAY* from the same piece of shit hand I was dealt.
#triggered


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

WNYuber said:


> I wish I could delete this thread, it's stale and I'm tired of the 3rd degree from you and Fatboy. I tell a beautiful story, complete with screenshots & details.....and people wanna pick holes in it. I'd hate to have u guys on a jury, u dont believe anything or anybody. So u dont think scammers exist? If somebody was accused of something they must have played some type of role in it?
> Karma is coming for u, always remember your *ONE RIDE AWAY* from the same piece of shit hand I was dealt.
> #triggered


Of course scammers exist. Even on UP.

I hope your story actually was true and you achieved a rare stunning victory over the Evil Empire. I look forward to your next adventure.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

goneubering said:


> Of course scammers exist. Even on UP.
> 
> I hope your story actually was true and you achieved a rare stunning victory over the Evil Empire. I look foreword to your next adventure.


If my posts are considered "stories & adventures", I'd like to get paid 10 cents per view. Another 25 cents if its trending, and a half a buck if it's featured.
#whodoitalkto


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

WNYuber said:


> If my posts are considered "stories & adventures", I'd like to get paid 10 cents per view. Another 25 cents if its trending, and a half a buck if it's featured.
> #whodoitalkto


Track down SadUber. That's probably what he's doing now.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> If my posts are considered "stories & adventures", I'd like to get paid 10 cents per view. Another 25 cents if its trending, and a half a buck if it's featured.
> #whodoitalkto


It's okay stay positive. The ending to your story was perfect. After ups and downs WNY come out the winner.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> If my posts are considered "stories & adventures", I'd like to get paid 10 cents per view. Another 25 cents if its trending, and a half a buck if it's featured.
> #whodoitalkto


I can send you 100 dollhairs


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

goneubering said:


> Track down SadUber. That's probably what he's doing now.


In January I will write one of the most powerful threads this site has ever seen. It will be titled "*How to contact support when they are completely ignoring you*". It will be complete with screen shots, texts, and emails. In time it will have 10K views and any person who returns to the platform cuz of the advice I give will be expected to donate 10% revenue of their first day back on the road to *st jude's children's hospital.*
#givingback


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

WNYuber said:


> In January I will write one of the most powerful threads this site has ever seen. It will be titled "*How to contact support when they are completely ignoring you*". It will be complete with screen shots, texts, and emails. In time it will have 10K views and any person who returns to the platform cuz of the advice I gave will be expected to donate 10% revenue of their first day back on the road to "st jude's children's hospital".
> #givingback


It will be a smash hit for sure but your actual unique audience here is smaller than you seem to imagine.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

WNYuber said:


> In January I will write one of the most powerful threads this site has ever seen. It will be titled "*How to contact support when they are completely ignoring you*". It will be complete with screen shots, texts, and emails. In time it will have 10K views and any person who returns to the platform cuz of the advice I give will be expected to donate 10% revenue of their first day back on the road to *st jude's children's hospital.*
> #givingback


Good for you.
&#128077;&#128591;&#128077;


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

goneubering said:


> your actual unique audience here is smaller than you seem to imagine.











#withoutlurkers


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

WNYuber said:


> View attachment 389677
> 
> #withoutlurkers


Not even close.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Investigative support is WAY different than Rohit.
> They actually converse, listen, and interact like normal people would.
> 
> Do you save every minute of every day of your dashcam footage?
> ...


Memory fades. Written notes don't. Cops take notes. Lawyers take notes. Judges take notes. Doctors take notes. *That's what professionals do*. Professionals who take notes give deference to other professionals who also take notes (read: Judges -- they LOVE written records). Pay attention, there will be a test later. Open note, that is. Prisons are FULL of people convicted because someone was taking notes. Likewise, plenty of wrongfully accused remain free because they kept notes. My attorney loves my notes. Details, facts, galore.

Pax are stupid. 99.99999999999999999999999999% of them will not take notes.

Notes make a difference. I've used them in court more than a few times. I've never lost because I took too many notes. I've seen people pay out the nose because they failed to document events in writing.

I keep dash camera footage for an extended period of time. I have plenty of storage. All my waitlisting and paid vacations happen within hours, or within one business day. I'm usually on the phone with the critical response team before the pax even submit their false complaint. I haven't had anyone pop a fake without providing me ample warning, often demonstrated by their going full potato right before or during a trip. That said I can see it happening. Evil exists. And evil people use rideshare. But I have footage going back years.

No system is perfect. We can do everything right and still have a bad outcome. I choose to manage my risks that I can't avoid or transfer. But I'm not bulletproof. Nobody is. Except Superman. :wink:


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> I love a good hoax.
> 
> Putting this here for someone to dig up in my post history at a later date.


I would say that 80% of the stuff posted here is bullshit and the rest is full of half truths!


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Fat Man said:


> I would say that 80% of the stuff posted here is bullshit and the rest is full of half truths!


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Welcome back. 
Contact Rideshare Revolution and give him some pointers.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Illini said:


> Welcome back.
> Contact Rideshare Revolution and give him some pointers.


The ONLY pointer I would give is to not drive! :thumbup: I believe that there is something really wrong with us that do this! For me it is 80% people interaction and 20% extra cash. How sad is that?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

WNYuber said:


> #neverstopfightingforwhatyoubelievein


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

What the H did you NOT do that got Fuber to put you on suspension for 11 days?


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

UberLaLa said:


> What the H did you NOT do that got Fuber to put you on suspension for 11 days?


He isn't going to tell you the truth bro. We all know that he is either guilty or this is a hoax to begin with to get attention. Anyone dumb enough to get suspended deserved to be permanently deactivated. Hope that was PC enough moderator! I got a warning for confrontational posts for telling this guy the unvarnished truth.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Fat Man said:


> He isn't going to tell you the truth bro. We all know that he is either guilty or this is a hoax to begin with to get attention. Anyone dumb enough to get suspended deserved to be permanently deactivated. Hope that was PC enough moderator! I got a warning for confrontational posts for telling this guy the unvarnished truth.


With Uber, truth is stranger than fiction (Hoax). I doubt it is fabricated...


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

UberLaLa said:


> With Uber, truth is stranger than fiction (Hoax). I doubt it is fabricated...


Anyone that is dumb enough to get suspended (won't say what for) for 11 days did what the rider said. Goober just let him have a 11 day suspension instead of doing the right thing and deactivating his ass. Guy refused to go to GLH to defend himself. I know this about MOST people... if they didn't do it... they will be doing what it takes to clear their name. He is guilty or Hoax


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Seriously, get a life.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> What a win.
> 
> sucks for Steelers but playoffs!
> 
> fun fact bills were purchased for roughly $3bil and wires only go up to 999,999,999 so it took three wires for the current owner to buy the bills.


As the previous owner, and future Uber driver, I would have called on the 4th day to make sure the last $3 were coming through.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Seriously, get a life.


I have one. And telling people the truth is entertaining as the workday goes by. What's your excuse for butting in where it certainly didn't add ANY value to the conversation.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> I have one. And telling people the truth is entertaining as the workday goes by. What's your excuse for butting in where it certainly didn't add ANY value to the conversation.


No one was talking to you fat boy.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> Anyone that is dumb enough to get suspended (won't say what for) for 11 days did what the rider said. Goober just let him have a 11 day suspension instead of doing the right thing and deactivating his ass. Guy refused to go to GLH to defend himself. I know this about MOST people... if they didn't do it... they will be doing what it takes to clear their name. He is guilty or Hoax


GLH is a 6 hour round trip, weather here sucks. I like Ubering but NOT THAT MUCH. I do this 85% out of boredom, 10% to meet my future trophy wife, and 5% for cash. This was my current feelings on suspension/deactivation......


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Fat Man said:


> Can you spell that out loser? If your going to say something... say it! I hate cowards!


For you, sure...

NEGATIVE
LIKE
RATIO

Lemme put it so you can understand: People do not like you here.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

UberLaLa said:


> For you, sure...
> 
> NEGATIVE
> LIKE
> ...


No deadpool laughs for the fatman


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

WNYuber said:


> In January I will write one of the most powerful threads this site has ever seen. It will be titled "*How to contact support when they are completely ignoring you*". It will be complete with screen shots, texts, and emails. In time it will have 10K views and any person who returns to the platform cuz of the advice I give will be expected to donate 10% revenue of their first day back on the road to *st jude's children's hospital.*
> #givingback


You are an odd one.

You were contacted because they got around to you, period.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> What the H did you NOT do that got Fuber to put you on suspension for 11 days?


He claims he did NOT discuss pocket knives with a passenger but his posts have been evasive which makes me question this whole possible event.

I guarantee there's more to the story.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

goneubering said:


> He claims he did NOT discuss pocket knives with a passenger but his posts have been evasive which makes me question this whole possible event.
> 
> I guarantee there's more to the story.


What part of "the scamming Pax made up the whole God damn story to get a free ride".....don't you understand. Every night I pray that you and Fat Man get a blatant false report against you. Karma is coming for u, it's a ride away....and I can't effin wait.
#iwishicoulddeletethisthreadsomehow
#youandfatboyarereallystartingtopissmeoff


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

WNYuber said:


> What part of "the scamming Pax made up the whole God damn story to get a free ride".....don't you understand. Every *cold* night I pray that you and Fat Man get a blatant false report against you. Karma is coming for u, it's a ride away....and I can't effin wait.
> #iwishicoulddeletethisthreadsomehow
> #youandfatboyarereallystartingtopissmeoff


_Fixed that for ya... :winking:





_


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

WNYuber said:


> What part of "the scamming Pax made up the whole God damn story to get a free ride".....don't you understand. Every night I pray that you and Fat Man get a blatant false report against you. Karma is coming for u, it's a ride away....and I can't effin wait.
> #iwishicoulddeletethisthreadsomehow
> #youandfatboyarereallystartingtopissmeoff


We still don't know what the passenger claimed you did. It appears to me you're making up the story as you go along but since you're highly emotional I'm going to stop asking for the full details.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

There's pocket knives and there are pocket knives. Some are scarier than others.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

WNYuber said:


> If my posts are considered "stories & adventures", I'd like to get paid 10 cents per view. Another 25 cents if its trending, and a half a buck if it's featured.
> #whodoitalkto


Who do you think owns the content posted on this forum?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

goneubering said:


> Who do you think owns the content posted on this forum?


Just like Facebook, anything you post here is owned by the forum. Did you know Facebook can sell pictures you post there?


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

So was the 11 day wait worth it, or do you hate Uber?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Kevin Kargel said:


> There's pocket knives and there are pocket knives. Some are scarier than others.
> View attachment 390171


YOU CAN SAW TENDONS & BONES WITH THAT ONE . . .



Kevin Kargel said:


> There's pocket knives and there are pocket knives. Some are scarier than others.
> View attachment 390171


Ummmm . . .

What " BRAND " is that Knife ?


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

This is my weapon. Can't kill a human in flash second but it can hurt human really bad and it also can disable a human in 1st second when you know the move. It will work as same as a pocket knife but it is a defense weapon and also great on attack. Plus, No one can report Uber that I have a weapon.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> This is my weapon. Can't kill a human in flash second but it can hurt human really bad and it also can disable a human in 1st second when you know the move. It will work as same as a pocket knife but it is a defense weapon and also great on attack. Plus, No one can report Uber that I have a weapon.
> View attachment 390934


https://www.gamesradar.com/assassination-john-wick-style-8-movie-characters-killed-by-pencils/


----------



## Catty Patty (Jun 23, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> View attachment 388626
> 
> #neverstopfightingforwhatyoubelievein


Welcome back! It's a shame it took 11 days. That's ridiculous! &#128533;


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

WNYuber said:


> In January I will write one of the most powerful threads this site has ever seen. It will be titled "*How to contact support when they are completely ignoring you*". It will be complete with screen shots, texts, and emails. In time it will have 10K views and any person who returns to the platform cuz of the advice I give will be expected to donate 10% revenue of their first day back on the road to *st jude's children's hospital.*
> #givingback


Waiting.

#itsjanuarynow


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> This is my weapon. Can't kill a human in flash second but it can hurt human really bad and it also can disable a human in 1st second when you know the move. It will work as same as a pocket knife but it is a defense weapon and also great on attack. Plus, No one can report Uber that I have a weapon.
> View attachment 390934


I don't know. I've seen Casino, if I saw a pen in your car as a pax, I'd report you.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

WNYuber said:


> There was no more to the story, the Pax was a liar and a scammer. It was very hurtful reading all the comments that said "there's more to the story" & "The OP is lying/hiding something". I knew who had my back on this board, if it was pre-trial and I was a lawyer....I would of weeded all those negative nellies right off the jury!
> Towards the end I was completely relentless on the avenue I took to get Uber priority support to call me. It truly became a quest.
> #noinnocentmanhasanythingtofear


What story was this? (So many "I got deactivated" threads I can't keep track of them...)


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> What story was this? (So many "I got deactivated" threads I can't keep track of them...)


@Fuzzyelvis

You have to read it to believe it.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

goneubering said:


> @Fuzzyelvis
> 
> You have to read it to believe it.


 I'm sure I have. I just don't remember which one it is.

So many...


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> I should make up a deactivation story and then reveal it to be a hoax afterward. That would be a fun one for the community skeptics.


Pro Tip. If you're going to slap a good hoax on us it's best if you DON'T TELL US IN ADVANCE!!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

WNYuber said:


> In January I will write one of the most powerful threads this site has ever seen. It will be titled "*How to contact support when they are completely ignoring you*". It will be complete with screen shots, texts, and emails. In time it will have 10K views and any person who returns to the platform cuz of the advice I give will be expected to donate 10% revenue of their first day back on the road to *st jude's children's hospital.*
> #givingback


Where is it? Still waiting...

#itsJanuary22now


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

goneubering said:


> Where is it? Still waiting...
> 
> #itsJanuary22now


His "Asian lawyer didn't tip me" thread will have far more activity.


----------

